# My pet Chickens.



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

Four months ago, I decided to give in to my urges to rescue birds by starting with something all my mentors agreed was an easy rehab. Chickens.
Paris and Nicole came into my life looking worked over, from a tough life of abuse. They were missing most of their feathers, were timid and afraid of me, wouldn't even wander very far around their coop and run. Paris could hardly walk and they were both bloody.
Over the months, the feathers made fantastic comebacks. Skin repair, behavior improved. Paris became very close to me, she ate out of my hand and crouched for me. She had chosen me for her mate and we bonded very closely. Nicole was her best buddy. I learned their language, their society, their ills and their medicines. I was their best friend.
Recently they became so bold they would escape from the pen out of the pop hole in the morning and come up to the door waiting for me. Then I found out they could fly and were wandering the neighborhood during the day. During this time they each laid five eggs per week.
Concerned, I began fortifying the yard and the coop to keep them in and safe. As I type this, I am crying. I was too late.
Three days ago I let them out of the new coop for their morning treat, after sunrise, and went into the house for some bananas. When I came back out, I saw feathers on the ground and a coyote headed over the back fence with Paris in his mouth.
Nicole, injured, survived. I rushed her to medical attention at a fellow rescue. The same one that helped me the first time. Trust me, chickens are little better in the Vet department than pigeons. Most probably would have suggested a chipotle sauce. Nicole is still alive.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

So sorry for your loss of Paris! Sometimes the learning curve can be perilously steep.  Sure hope Nicole recovers quickly!


----------



## sabina (Mar 11, 2006)

I'm so sorry about Paris! What a heartbreaking story. How did Paris and Nicole come to you? Where were they rescued from? It must be so hard for you, after having made such tremendous progress and bonding so closely with Paris. I'm so sorry for your loss.

Sabina


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I'm so sorry. I know how much you hurt right now.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Awww, poor Paris! 
I am sorry for your loss...you must feel really bad. I had the same thing happen to my little pet chicken once..it's horrible. Well, at least you saved Nichole, right? Just think...Paris is running and clucking around in Chicken Heaven right now


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I'm so sorry about your dear Paris. I have almost always had chickens and have one now, Fussy Gussy, who thinks she is a pigeon. They are endearing and hilarious creatures. I know you must be beating yourself up but please try to remember this was a fluke thing to happen and there's no way you could have known. You have done everything possible (even above and beyond!) to make their lives wonderful and to keep them safe and loved. There's no way you could have known the coyote was near, or that it could happen in just a few moments. Chickens seem to have a pretty short memory so hopefully Nicole won't be upset for too long. Hopefully you can find another rescue chicken for her to buddy up with, though it won't be Paris, it will be a help to you both.  What a blessing you were able to take them in and to make such a difference in their lives. I hope your grief eases with the love of Nicole.


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

One day I found out that a 'friend of mine' had chickens and 'loved them'. When I got all excited and asked about them, I found out that this friend didn't understand very much about animals. Concerned, I asked for pictures. Oh Boy. Then, more concerned, I asked for the birds. The months they lived with me were certainly the most pleasant ones in their lives up to this point. Especially considering that he transported them to my place in a pet carrier on top of the car, so he wouldn't get bothered by the smell. Chickens aren't meant to go 70 mph down 2 hours of Arizona freeway.  
And they DON'T molt blood, and they don't 'normally' have sores on their combs. OMG. I used shea butter on their combs and palm oil on their feet, lol. And since Paris couldn't walk when she arrived, I am a vegetarian and didn't appreciate the suggestion that I should cook her if she 'fails to perform'. I can't cook Nicole's best friend, even if she never laid an egg I would have loved her. Of course under my care she did walk again, and she did start laying eggs.
Some before and after pics:










Heartbreaking, really. She tried to get away from me but couldn't move.









The change is astounding. She posed for this picture.









Whole album here:
http://s48.photobucket.com/albums/f219/FurrDeFaux/Hens/

Nicole is still alive at my friend's house. She has an electric fence, some chicken protecting dogs and some Tom Turkeys that hate cats. I'm pretty sure she'll be safe there until she is ready to return and my new aviary is complete. All the doves are inside, right now.


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

Btw:
No, they weren't molting. Wrong season for it, they went into molt a month after I got them onto a proper diet, that's why she has new fluffy whites on her back in the first picture.
No, they didn't have mites. It was all abuse.
No, no rooster in the flock to cause back bareness...just overcrowding in the coop and poor nutrition.
The bloody spots of missing skin are hidden under the wings, I'd say 4 square inches of injury on each flank for Paris, half that for Nicole. Nicole was severely underweight, which might have saved her life. She never did pack on the pounds like Paris did.  I found her weakness, though. Whole grain toast with yogurt and birdseed on top. I'll take her some today.
No obvious signs of worms, at least he wormed his flock regularly. These hens were, other than being flat out abused, in perfect health. There was no reason for them to look like that.

At some point, I did catch them and wash them, see how nice and clean Paris looks! In the before picture you can see the blood stains on her tail.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Phil I am so very sorry about Paris - glad that Nicole is recovering though. What a transformation (in the pictures) - can tell that you loved and cared deeply for Paris. Heartbreaking to see the original pictures - I just don't understand people sometimes. So very glad they found their way into your loving care. RIP Paris and get well soon Nicole!!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Phil, that is so sad about Paris but I am happy Nicole survived the attack. You did a great job getting them healthier and the pictures show the remarkable transformation. Paris was a lovely little girl.

I grew up around chickens and had a little blind hen named Trudy for a long time. My mom had a pet chicken that actually lived in the house with us and roosted at the foot of my parents' bed. We went on a trip and Mother asked a neighbor to take the chicken and care for it while we were gone. Sadly, she wound up cooking it and my Mother was so furious I don't think she ever spoke to that lady again.


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

Huh, maybe your neighbor was in the Mob and thought "Take care of" was a euphamism.
I tore the aviary down to the frame today and started making plans to renovate it. I might scrap the whole roof. Also, will never use chicken wire for anything ever again, except maybe for holding up tomatoes. We have plans to lay in a cement floor. I couldn't sleep, had nightmares until we brought the doves in. I kept thinking about that coyote digging under the frame and eating the doves.
Sadly, I believe this move has caused Yesenia to loose interest in sitting on her two little eggs. She sits by them, but not on them. That's fine, I replaced them with fake ones because I'm not getting any more doves or chickens until the Paris Memorial Dove bunker is built, next to the planned Hen Knox.


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

Again, my condolences about Paris. How awful about (expletive) coyote and for you to watch it take little Paris away. I know she is now safe and happy with lots of other friends and will send you blessings until you Meet with her again. 
Pics are so beautiful...made me cry as well. Glad you kept your wits about you to save Nicole. Praying that she recovers quickly and back home with you to comfort each other.
Also, glad to hear that your doves are inside safe and sound with you.
Best wishes with your building the secure aviary.
I know it must have been difficult for you to tell us about this...thanks for sharing...may help others think about securing their aviaries as well.
Healing thoughts and prayers to you and Nicole.


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

Lady Tarheel said:


> We went on a trip and Mother asked a neighbor to take the chicken and care for it while we were gone. Sadly, she wound up cooking it and my Mother was so furious I don't think she ever spoke to that lady again.


Maggie, if I were your mom, I'd be living the rest of my life in prison! Not kidding.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi Philodice,Sorry to hear of your loss. I want to warn you that Coyote will be back so keep a close watch.


----------

